# How much time off work necessary for IVF?



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

HI there,

I am about to start my first IVF next month, and was hoping that I would not need to take any time off work apart from maybe a day or two after ET.

I understand that I will be back and forth to the clinic for my scans, and need at least the whole day for egg collection, and more for transfer, but I see a lot of people taking weeks off work, and I don't know what its for! 

Any advice gratefully received.

Also, could anyone explain when the cycle will start- I hope to go for info session around 22nd April, which will be CD18...any idea where in my cycle I would start down regging?

Thanks


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

If they are ok with you starting that cycle, you may be able to start on CD21 of that cycle, if not, it may be CD21 of the next one

You will need at least a day off for EC, the day after EC and for ET

My scans are early morning, so have just told work we will record what time I get in each of those days and then deduct the hours from my holiday allowance


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi

I have always had my 2ww off (x5!!). I teach infants and usually feel soo rough by the time I have EC then ET that I physically could not go and face a class of 28 5 year olds! Think it depends on your job tho~ in my case it is impossible to take it easy what with playground duties, teaching PE etc. Also it has depended on the drugs I have been taking~ Gonal F didnt agree with me. The only advice I can really give is do not underestimate how tx takes it out of you. Early morning scans, hormone overload and not to mention the emotional toil really is a crazy mix. The hospital/my GP have always been v understanding and have written me notes with various "reasons" for absence on as I didn't want work to know. I am not a wimp by any means but have always felt that tx should be my priority and to give it my best shot. In the scheme of things my job paled into insignificance. 

Good luck

PL x


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for that.

I have been having iui so used to nipping out for scans etc.

I am a bit concerned about mood swings and everything else due to the drugs, as I found Clomid quite tough re. tearfulness etc. Fortunately I have my own office, so can lock the doors at times, but I am a manager, and find it hard to deal with stresssful situations on Clomid, so dreading the drugs on IVF! 

I am not sure what physical symptoms to expect, though, and would be interested to hear what others have gone through.

I suppose I will have to take it as it comes, and judge work on a day by day basis.

By the way - any idea if I can used Clomid for stimming, or will I have to have injections?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

There are a couple of clinics privately that do stimming via clomid, as a more natural option but its very rare as clomid doesn't stimulate anywhere near as much as the injections for iVF

I am still down regulating, but my sypmtomns have been, heavier tiredness, headaches and a little bit of mood swings, but not too bad xx


----------



## LHR72 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi,
the early morning bloods & scans have been easy to deal with and i got into work with no one noticing anything different (i didn't tell them about tx). i have always taken a couple of days off after EC as i have been in quite a bit of pain (weirdly though i have just had EC yesterday and no pain at all this time!), and at least a couple of days rest after ET is advised. but i don't take off the 2WW. mind you my job is at desk and easy. 
previously i have called in sick but find lying stressful and so this time just booked time off, luckily the timings have worked out well. 
i've been lucky i guess and have never had a tough time on the drugs ... the worst i remember with clomid was needing to wee a lot! i've never heard of it being used in IVF though.

however towards the end of stimming my belly gets a bit bloated and tender, and usually get lots of bruises from the injections (again, weirdly, this time i haven't...). if you do much exercise normally i'd sugest you cut back (just walking) when stimming and in 2WW.
good luck,  
Louise


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, 

I have just had EC and to be honest the last week leading up to EC, scans and bloods...Well I couldn't imagine being at work for this. I was in hosp every other day. Being a teacher and it being Easter Hols this worked out well. My advice, depending on your job, is take a few days after EC and if you can at least a week after ET. The reason being is that I feel really quite rough. Bloated and generally yucky. If at work, you can take it easy, not lift things or run around, then you should be able to work. BUT if you can take it off, then DO. 

Good luck with the tx.


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for your feedback. I hope that everyone's treatments go well. I'm on my iPhone so it's a bit hard to look at your historys! 

I have a sedentary job, so that's a bonus, but I will make sure I take time off if I feel I need it. 

I asked about Clomid because I produced lots of follies even on 25mg, so a bit worried about ohss. 

Can I ask on what day of your cycles you start down regging? Just trying to plan my life and see if I can figure a holiday at the beginning of June?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Normally, unless they specify you are doing anything different, a protocol when you down regulate first begins on day 21 of your cycle xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,
I've done it both ways with either taking v little time off or a lot.  I have an office job too so fitting in scans has never really been a problem.  For EC I've always had the day off but on my BFP cycle I worked the following day then was off just the morning the day after for ET. I took 3 days off after ET to chill out (took it off sick) then went back to work.  That was my BFP cycle.  By contrast on a future tx I took 2 weeks leave which covered EC and ET and time after. 
I really don't think it makes any difference for me if I'm working or not.  

I think if you're doing long protocol IVF then you start down reg on day 21.  After your baseline scan (a week or so later) you start stimming.  As far as I'm aware it's always injectables for IVF but don't worry about overstimming as they will monitor you closely and as it's your first IVF will give you a lowish dose to see how you respond.  

Wishing you loads of luck!


----------



## leavir (Apr 11, 2010)

I have been through Clomid which also made me a little teary, but most recently IVF which unfortunately did not work but I had absolutely no side effects from the drugs, my work is very flexible as I stay an hour away from the hospital but they always made my scan appointments first thing so was never too late into work, I only took 2 days off this was the days of the EC and the ET but I think it all depends how your body reacts as my friend had a completely different experience to me.  The most tying thing is all the scan appointments as nearer the date it felt I was there every day, I wish you all the luck...


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

If I may just add my 2 cents worth too?  

I have needed only a little bit of time off as I've been able to go for scans after work and ETs have fallen on Saturdays.  It depends on how flexible your clinic and your workplace are.  

I've felt pretty good whilst taking the meds.  Stomach has been the size of a balloon with some very sexy purple bruises, but that doesn't stop me from working.  I'm on holidays at the moment and all the waiting around is doing my head in.  I would much rather be at work to distract me as I would say that at the moment 23hrs and 45ins of my day is spent thinking about baby-making!  Yes, I dream about it too! I'm sure most of us do.

Best of luck xxx


----------



## _Bev_ (Mar 22, 2005)

I haven't had ivf yet but since I'm going to either Cyprus or Istanbul for it iv told work I will need 5 weeks off  
I will be out there for 3 weeks then I thought I may need the 2ww off ?

I work in a children's residential home with children and young adults that have Autism.
They are very unpredictable and there is always a lot of challenging behaviour


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi All,

I am not sure how much time to take off this time. My first 2 cycle's I took the whole 2ww off work. Now I work 3 days a week (am a teacher) and I have a toddler, so complete rest won't be realistic. I am kind of thinking of taking the day after EC (hopefully EC will be on Mon when I don't work anyway,) and then will see when I have ET. Last time (when I got a BFP) I had 3 days of nearly bed rest after ET, then I tried to keep fairly busy. So I am thinking of something similiar (although as I said will be different now with DD  ) 

The trouble I have got is my job isn't secure...Am on a secondment and would like to see what my school is going tyo offer me (they keep promising something will be on the table by the end of the month) so I can decide if I want to stay here or go back to my old job. So the last thing I want is for anyone to know or suspect I am having IVF. As I've had it before it wouldn't take a genius to work it out. I am thinking of getting a day's carer's leave after EC, then going sick for a couole of days after EC. 

Has anyone got any advice as to what the GP can sign you ogg for? I did it once for "Gynae" but I imagine now everyone would guess pretty quickly what that really means for me so any other thoughts welcomed!


Many thanks,


xxx


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, thanks for all these responses...it seems that it comes down to personal circumstances in the end.

I am now waiting to hear back from clinic, re starting treatment, so I should have a good idea soon if it will coincide with holiday!


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello there... firstly, I hope that your treatment is going well for you x  I'm really new to this but I wanted to say hello and share my experiences with you. 

I have had two lots of ivf now (both with BFN). I had the short protocol on both occasions and ended up visiting my clinic every other day for my scans etc. I'm not working at the moment, I took redundancy from my work ages ago, but to be honest i doubt I would have recieved much sympathy from my ex employer. However, I'm sure it all depends on your job and boss!  I've often wondered how other ladies manage to cope with all this and work?  

Plus the day they take your eggs (sorry, still getting used to all the abbreviations!), I didn't respond very well to the sedation, it took me ages to come round and then I was so icky.  I didn't feel well for a couple of days after. Don't panic though -  this is just my experience - other ladies just got up, had a cuppa and were fine! 

Just try to go with the flow and, wherever possible, focus on what is happening to you.  

Wishing you lots of luck  - please let me  know how you get on 

PaddyGirl xxx


----------



## Oldbird (Jan 26, 2010)

I work in a school and have told them about the IVF. I've only taken a couple of days and a couple of hours off prior to starting and luckily my baseline scan is on a bank holiday when we are off. Work said I can take the time I need for the appointments. I'm going to decide nearer the time what to take off - i would feel guilty just sitting around at home but i might get too stressed at school. Also it is a secondary school and you know they way teenagers run around and mess around - I have been elbowed in the abdo by accident among other innocent injuries!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I went for a cyst drain today and went back to work in the afternoon as it was just a staff conference thing so knew I wouldn't be doing much lol


----------

